# Superfast click hardwood



## jbjones (Apr 7, 2011)

Has anyone had experience with Superfast Solid click hardwood flooring? Seen it at Menards today. It's 3/4" butcher-block engineered flooring, but it is click flooring. Has a thick looking wear layer on top.


----------



## RWolff (Jan 27, 2013)

I went to look, seems a bit pricey at $53 for only 13 square feet for what I call particleboard with formica glued on, thats just about $4 a sq ft.

I need 900 sq ft of flooring, about 5 years ago or so Menards carried the 5/16" thick prefinished solid oak parque flooring in foot square tiles for around $1 a tile, but now that I need it again... turns out they no longer carry that at all.

I'm still searching for a solution but I really don't like any of the alternatives I've looked into so far for possible substitutes- laminated, carpet, another supplier for the parquet.

I did however notice my veterinarian's clinic has a laminated wood grain floor in it which surprised me given the kind of traffic a vet clinic sees every day, including pet accidents, drool, wet paws etc.
I don't know what brand it is and didn't ask.


----------



## jbjones (Apr 7, 2011)

It's not like some with HDF or fiber board in the middle. It is different than any other I've seen. It has block wood glued vertically together. As opposed to sheets adhered together horizontally. The wear layer is thicker than most I have seen in that price range also.


----------



## RWolff (Jan 27, 2013)

jjones1020 said:


> It's not like some with HDF or fiber board in the middle. It is different than any other I've seen. It has block wood glued vertically together. As opposed to sheets adhered together horizontally. The wear layer is thicker than most I have seen in that price range also.


Well that's different from what I've seen then, we'll see what others post about it.


----------



## johndosh (Jan 15, 2014)

What is the best underlayment for superfast floor


----------

